# Turkey Gobble



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I've started video taping turkeys and was wondering when do the start gobbling, so I can get out before the hunting begins.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

I heard them gobbling their fool heads off a few weeks ago.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

They'll gobble many mornings throughout the winter, and I saw a group of gobblers strutting last week. However, when I used to video, I didn't start going until early March. Those clear, crisp, mornings put a little extra spring in their step, and the action is much more consistent and reliable.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

you get a nice clear sunshiney morning they just might cooperate for ya! I have heard them in the late fall before! pretty cool to be sitting in my treestand and hearing turkeys going off 60 yards away from ya....


----------

